# New Cat Parent :)



## ariellelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Hi, my name's Arielle. My husband and I just adopted two precious 7 month old kittens from a shelter two weeks ago. They are brother and sister and are "special needs." Tumbler (the male, named for his frequent falling down while walking) has Cerebellar Hypoplasia very badly, but is otherwise a happy and healthy kitten. His sister Juice (named for her orange color) technically has it too, but it's more of an "on paper" medical condition, as you'd never know there's anything wrong with her. She jumps and plays and never wobbles or falls. I love them both to pieces. Even though we went for one cat, I couldn't separate them as they have been together since birth in the same cage, snuggled up. I didn't think anyone would adopt poor little Tumbler with his falls and such, so I'm so glad we have him. 

Both are very loving. We even built Tumbler a ramp so he doesn't have to do stairs when he wants to follow his sister. 

These are my first pets ever! I'm very happy to have them.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

I'm so glad you kept them together, it's wonderful that you adopted Tumbler.


----------



## ariellelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Could you tell me how long it takes for me to be able to post on other topics? I joined 3 days ago and I am still not activated even though I signed the rules and did the necessary 3 posts (including intro) 3 days ago as well... I have some cat health questions I'm dying to get advice on...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

You should be all set now. Hit F5 to refresh your settings. If that doesn't work, log out, then log back in again.


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

congratulations on the adoptions, Arielle! It's lovely that you adopted a special needs kitty, and how nice that you were able to keep brother and sister together! Best wishes with the new additions to the family!


----------



## muggyscugglemeyer (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome, congratulations and thank you for adopting two special needs kitties!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh that is so nice of you to have adopted those two kittens. I wish you all the luck with your little Tumbler.


----------



## ariellelee (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you, everyone!  I'm just getting used to this place and liking it a lot.


----------



## saitenyo (Nov 28, 2010)

Welcome!

So kind of you to adopt a special needs kitty. It sounds like he's very lucky to have you.


----------



## suwanee (Jan 22, 2011)

arielle and new family,

As a foster mom who has had many litters of kittens come through my home, I can't tell you how nice it was to read your post about adopting a pair of kittens. 

The hardest thing I ever did was send back to the shelter four of five kittens that were big enough to be adopted; keeping one in foster that needed to gain some weight.

That little kitten that was separated from her four other litter-mates was inconsolable. It broke my heart (I'm sitting here tearing up thinking about her - it was six years ago!)

I always tried to encourage people to adopt two - to save their house from kitten terror. I always wanted babies to have a friend. But that kitten confirmed my convictions like no other experience.


----------



## Blonde Gator (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome Arielle, and Tumbler and Juice, too.

How wonderful...you did a great thing. 

All the best. Hope you find the information you're looking for. This site is wonderful, a fabulous resource.

Again, Welcome!


----------



## yellowdaisies (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi Arielle!

My husband and I just adopted two sibling kittens as well, a month ago! I'm so glad we got two - they just love each other, and are so fun to watch as they play together. 

Also, that's amazing that you adopted special needs kittens, that just makes it extra amazing and special that they get to have a safe and loving home. 

Welcome!


----------



## kittywitty (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, Welcome to this wonderful forum. Do you have any pics of your precious new furbabies? I tried looking in your album but there were no pics.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Mar 4, 2009)

It's awesome that you adopted those precious kitties, you're definitely the lucky one! Hope to hear many stories and see pictures of these guys growing up and exploring their new home.


----------

